# clear creek metro park



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello,
Has anyone fly fished for trout in clear creek metro park near Hocking Hills? What type of trout are there-browns-does the state stock it? Is it worth checking out?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

gahannafly said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone fly fished for trout in clear creek metro park near Hocking Hills? What type of trout are there-browns-does the state stock it? Is it worth checking out?


Yes, brown trout. It is OK, but it isn't the Mad....


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been known to fish there a time or two. It may have the best scenery of any stream in the state. This past summer was very hard on the creek. Most of the fish you will find there are this fall's stockers. 
It is a nice change of pace and always worth the ride, but if you want numbers or larger fish, head back to the Mad.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ill second what Merph said...

Salmonid


----------

